# It's Time



## hikerchick (Jun 21, 2005)

I have been off this site for awhile and have been thinking it is time to do a journal again. We are in the process of selling our house and buying a new one, so I need a place I can keep my workouts and nutrition organized. Also vent any stress! 

Will start fresh tomorrow with goals, posting exercise and all food. I have been doing great on my workouts but need a kick in the pants as far as nutrition goes. Have been doing better than the average Joe but not good enough for me. So tomorrow am getting back on track.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

OMG!!! Hey HIKER!!!!  So good to see you here!! How ARE YOU! And the fam??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Hiker!!  I am glad to see you back, I just cmae back too   How is the little one?


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 22, 2005)

Jenny and Shorty  Hello my sweeties!

We are doing great. My daughter is 2 1/2 now,     and we have actual conversations all the time it blows my mind. She is so smart and amazing. She has just started acting like a 2 year old though, which isn't quite as much fun as you'd think!    She's pretty calm though, hasn't thrown any tantrums or anything, just gets frustrated when she can't do something like get herself undressed or dressed. It's all very cute!

How are you guys? I will search for your journals and catch up soon.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 22, 2005)

*Goals and Whatnot*

Oh man, I feel sick today. I had two cheat meals, two days in a row and am paying for it today.   

Okay, back to business. My plan is this:

*Food* 

Meals are high protein, mod carbs (1/2 to 1 cup depending on when my workouts are). 
No white flour
NO sugar
No salt
Fruit only before 3:00 pm
Meals after 3:00 pm consist of protein and veggies only

My body is always very happy when I do this, it works well for me. For now I'm not going to plan or worry about a cheat meal. For me, if I don't have it (the junk), I don't want it. A cheat meal with sugar and salty stuff usually turns into a 3 - 4 day (or longer    ) binge. Don't need that thanks. So I'm back on this today. My challenge today will be getting enough food, since I feel absolutely barfy from the last couple days. So will focus on lots of water, protein and veggies for today. 

*Exercise* 

Yoga everyday, usually I do it in the morning but sometimes wait and do it with my toddler - she loves it and I love getting her excited about exercise
Weights - I'm trying to gain muscle right now, so weights are heavy, low to med reps. 
Cardio - it's summer so I do a ton of stuff outside: lots of mountain biking, hiking, swimming. 

When we move into our new house I  will be too far away from my gym. I don't know if there is even one in our new town. This is slightly horrifying, as I haven't not had a gym membership for 12 years. I have gym equipment at home though and have had weeks where I get burnt out at the gym and workout at home so I know I'll be okay there. It will just be more challenging to put on muscle. That's already a challenge so what's one more small thing?    It will be a fun break though, so seriously, no big deal.

Haven't eaten yet, so will probably post food tonight. Any and all comments and support are welcome!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Where are you moving too???


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 22, 2005)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Where are you moving too???


St. Helens. Crazy huh? It's actually only 35 minutes door to door from our new house to the old so it's not that big of a deal. It just seems like it's really far away. It's a smaller town and on the river so I can finally get the kayak I've wanted for years.

Are you still here in OR?
Are you done with school yet?


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 22, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Exercise:


Meals:

1 - 5 whites, 1 T. lowfat cr.cheese, 1/2 a red pepper
2 - turkey breast on whole wheat with mustard, tons of veggies
3 - 15 almonds, cherries


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi    Yeah I finished school in March!!!!  I walked two weeks ago with all my rfiends and it was great!!  Exhasuting and lots of food and wine, but great!!  I am still in Oregon, not sure for how long, but yes I am for now.  We should get together for coffee sometime with your cutie pie daughter.  St Helen's is beautiful but I don't think I could be that far away from the city  LOL  Oh so far away!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!   

That is great about graduating, I know how hard you have worked the last couple years.

Isn't St. Helens closer to Pdx then we are now? It's a straight shot down 30. I am REALLY looking forward to not having to go on 26 anymore! We have been needing to get out of suburbia for awhile now. 

I would love to get together with you. That would be a blast. Sometime in the next couple weeks for sure.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the new plan  Though you did eat more than that, right? I know how you feel about cheats, I really don't want any right now either.. I've been back in Sweden for 3 weeks now, and haven't had anything sugary except the night I came home. And the really dark 80% chocolate (which doesn't have much sugar at all, bitter!!). It's good that we lose the temptation like that 

Have a great day hon


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 25, 2005)

Woopsie! I have been crazed the last few days, cleaning my house   It went on the market today so have had to spend ALL my time getting it ready. Food has been for the most part good. My workouts will be back on track tomorrow, and I will post my food starting tomorrow again too.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2005)

*Sunday*

Exercise:
Legs
Abs
Will probably go mountain biking later if it doesn't rain and yoga if it does, maybe do shoulders with my weights at home



Food:
1 - 1/2 a protein bar (post workout), apple
2 - salmon, blueberries, cherries, rasberries


----------

